# Catch me if you can



## Evalopca

He estat buscant el títol en català d'aquesta pel·lícula i no el trobo enlloc 
Potser no s'ha traduït mai. En castellà és Atrápame si puedes, Steven Spielberg, 2002.

Algú sap si s'ha traduït o no? I en cas que no estigui traduïda, què faríeu: posar el títol en anglès i al costat en castellà entre parèntesis?

En context quedaria així:
El text principal tracta sobre Frank Abagnale Jr., un exestafador que ara treballa per a l’FBI i en la història del qual es basa la pel·lícula Catch me if you can (Atrápame si puedes).

Per cert, us sona bé exestafador?

Moltes gràcies!!


----------



## Mei

Hola, he trobat que el títol és Atrapa'm si pots, espero que et serveixi. 

Mei


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Evalopca said:


> Potser no s'ha traduït mai. En castellà és Atrápame si puedes, Steven Spielberg, 2002.


 
Traducció poc encertada la castellana (penso jo) i, de retruc, la catalana. En castellà, la canalla quan juga a l'acuit diu: "A que no me pillas..." En català, diria que per influència del castellà, se sol sentir "A que no m'agafes" (amb aquell to volent dir "elis elis") però jo penso que una bona traducció hauria de dir alguna cosa com ara: "A veure si m'agafes/empaites".

Què en penseu?


----------



## ernest_

Evalopca said:


> Per cert, us sona bé exestafador?



No gaire. Jo diria "estafador retirat" o una cosa així.


----------



## ampurdan

Anem a veure... Si no ho recordo malament... Uff! Ja fa tants anys d'això... Sí, crec que en dèiem "jugar a parar", no?


----------



## Tige

ampurdan said:


> Anem a veure... Si no ho recordo malament... Uff! Ja fa tants anys d'això... Sí, crec que en dèiem "jugar a parar", no?


Al meu poble "jugar a acaçar". "Parar" ho feia el que havia d'acaçar a la resta...


----------



## Dixie!

Tige said:


> Al meu poble "jugar a acaçar". "Parar" ho feia el que havia d'acaçar a la resta...



Aquí també.


----------



## Mei

ampurdan said:


> Anem a veure... Si no ho recordo malament... Uff! Ja fa tants anys d'això... Sí, crec que en dèiem "jugar a parar", no?



El joc és "tocar i parar" però jo ho dèia com tu, "jugar a parar". 




TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Traducció poc encertada la castellana (penso jo) i, de retruc, la catalana. En castellà, la canalla quan juga a l'acuit diu: "A que no me pillas..." En català, diria que per influència del castellà, se sol sentir "A que no m'agafes" (amb aquell to volent dir "elis elis") però jo penso que una bona traducció hauria de dir alguna cosa com ara: "A veure si m'agafes/empaites"...
> 
> Què en penseu?



Però quan dius "A veure si m'agafes/empaites" t'ho prens com un joc, vull dir que a la pel·licula el protagonista no està jugant i molt menys vol que l'enxampin. Més aviat el títol hauria de ser "No m'atraparàs!" (perquè faré l'impossible perquè no ho aconsegueixis).  Vull dir que una cosa és dir "a veure si m'atrapes" i l'altra "no m'atraparàs"... s'enten?

Salut!

Mei


----------



## dafne.ne

Excel·lent pel·lícula Evalopca,

Nois i noies, jo diria que us ho compliqueu massa.

La pel·lícula, com tantes d’altres, no ha estat traduïda al català, però  no pas par aquest motiu has d’escriure el títol en Castellà. Tu el que vols és que aquell que llegeixi el títol en Anglès, s’assabenti una mica del que vol dir,  veritat?  Doncs jo simplement posaria “Agafem si pots”.


----------



## Evalopca

Hola!

Moltes gràcies per tots els vostres comentaris. He estat sense Internet a la feina tot el dia i no els he pogut veure fins ara.

Bé, doncs sembla que no s'ha traduït al català. Aquella traducció d'Atrapa'm si pots, crec que no és oficial, així que puc posar la que em sembli millor, oi? Agafa'm si pots, A veure si m'agafes, No m'atraparàs... Bé, triaré una d'aquestes.


----------

